# Surf and Turf fatty



## lesismore (Dec 11, 2014)

Yesterday I taught a good friend how to roll and smoke a fatty. I used ground beef seasoned with steak sauce and stuffed it with shrimp ettouffe. I committed a cardinal sin though, I forgot to take pics. I also made a bacon cheeseburger fatty ground beef stuffed with ketchup, mustard, pickles, onions, and cheddar cheese.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 11, 2014)

lesismore said:


> Yesterday I taught a good friend how to roll and smoke a fatty. I used ground beef seasoned with steak sauce and stuffed it with shrimp ettouffe. I committed a cardinal sin though, I forgot to take pics. I also made a bacon cheeseburger fatty ground beef stuffed with ketchup, mustard, pickles, onions, and cheddar cheese.






















Happy smoken.

David


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Dec 11, 2014)

:yeahthat:

Plus this  :Bottom:  for not telling us how they turned out.... 


SHAME.. SHAME

:biggrin:


----------



## lesismore (Dec 11, 2014)

They where delicious, thats why I couldn't even get an after pick. They where gone that fast.


----------

